# *** Can anyone advise??? ***



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Rosie is just lying on the floor not moving much, she has not eaten since this monrning (now 24hrs) tried her with all sorts.. She is very cold and shivvering 

What should I do?? leave her be? can I giver her some metacam (vet said to start it first thing)


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Do you have any fibreplex or anything?

Dont give her metacam, she will have had an injection which lasts 24 hours.

You need to get her to eat something otherwise she will go into gut statis.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Do you have any fibreplex or anything?
> 
> Dont give her metacam, she will have had an injection which lasts 24 hours.
> 
> You need to get her to eat something otherwise she will go into gut statis.


No I don't  what could I use instead? got few types of veg and things like wheat a bix etc.. tried strawberry (fave) brocolli (2nd fave) a herb mix she loves, her pellets, carrot, hay but she wont even lift her head to it

She is just lying there looking 'depressed', only way I could describe it


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Give her till morning she's probably still woozy from the anaesthetic, if you can get any food into her even if its a couple of treats it will be good but if she's feeling a bit sleepy still she won't want to eat. You said she was slow at waking up so may be still in her system now. Anaesthetic makes it harder to regulate body temperature so she may be a bit cold, give her a snugglesafe if you have one or a hot waterbottle wrapped in a towel. If she still won't eat in the morning take her back to the vet. If theres any shops still open near you that sell baby food it may be worth getting a stage 1 veggie one and warm it slightly so the smell encourages her. It may work, it may not but if she does take it then at least she's got something in her overnight.

Remember a spay is a bigger op than a castrate and she'll be feeling a but sore and bruised in her belly. Give her a little head rub to help her relax a bit.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> No I don't  what could I use instead? got few types of veg and things like wheat a bix etc.. tried strawberry (fave) brocolli (2nd fave) a herb mix she loves, her pellets, carrot, hay but she wont even lift her head to it
> 
> She is just lying there looking 'depressed', only way I could describe it


If you havent got any probiotics at all, id soak some pellets into a paste and see is she will lick some off your fingers.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

sorry tink i know how distressing this is i had exactly the same with Miffy. She had to have pain meds and the gut drug metroclapromide (sp) for 2 days after. if she feels cold it is vital that you warm her up a little no too much but a few degrees should do it, like kam said the anesthetic slows the heart rate for a while so its harder to regulate body temp


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Another thought I had. Have you seen how a midwife rubs a baby gently but rough to help them start breathing if needed? You can do that with her to help get the anaesthetic out of her sysem faster and wake her up more. Rub her back rough but not too rough if that makes sense, even making her fur go the wrong way to get her circulation going. We do this quite often to help animals wake up faster from ops. 

Making her get up and move around will help too even if you have to kind of push her bum to encourage her. 

Think of yourself in the morning if your still tired when you get up you don't want to move out of bed but when you finally push yourself to get out and start walking around you wake up faster. If you know what I mean by that.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

You have to get her guts moving tonight, i am afraid gut stasis post op is usually bad news so the sooner you get her to eat the better. I personally wouldn't leave it until the morning even if you only get a couple os spoonfulls down her. 

Have you got a syringe? You could try giving her some liquid in the syringe that has been soaking in her normal food. (so pour boiling water onto some of her food then syringe the liquid off when it has turned to mush) i did this for all my girls post spey and it seemed to help their appetite. Also fresh pineapple juice is irresistable to poorly buns!! so if you have a tin of pineapple in the cupboard try giving her a syringe of the juice or even add it to a water bottle and hook up close to her. 

Have you looked outside for a dandelion leaf? they usually prove a favourable treat when your a poorly bun!

Ring the vets if you don't see any droppings! 

Good luck, i hope she is ok. X X


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

and best not to cage her, exercise even a few hops will really help with gut movement.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Right, got it, thanks guys 

she is normally a very active and happy bun and she did have a strole around earlier but about two hours ago she flopped and has not moved since  Chester has gone to OH's house so she has he front room. I may sleep on the sofa tonight to watch her..

I've put a towel on her for now whilst I sort myself out, then I'll try and coax her into her little bed.. She has just eaten one veggie biscuit treat (although I had to put it right under her nose and leave it there)

Been giving out head rubs and running my hand down her back gently but it was making her shake when my hand went near her back end.. Her usually pink eyelids have gone grey  poor thing


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Matrix/Logan said:


> Ring the vets if you don't see any droppings!
> 
> Good luck, i hope she is ok. X X


Thanks... not done any poops since her op though.. she is weeing ok


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Does she drink from a bottle?

Try holding it directly infront of her to see if she wants a drink. It could be that shes too sore to move, so offer everything right under her nose. Sometimes poking food in their mouths can encourage them to chew.

Syringe feeding would be your best bet though.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Thanks... not done any poops since her op though.. she is weeing ok


Maybe you should give the vets a ring just to see what they say, i would be a bit worried that she hasn't passed any pellets as this could mean her guts are already slowing down! I wouldn't leave her empty til the morning. Great that she has eaten a little veggie biscuit, try her with another in 10 minutes and see if she has that.

Another idea is grated carrot, they often can't resist it as it is really fresh and smelly when you grate it!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Right, the little monkey has suddenly got up and started walking around, had HUGE drink of water.. sniffed the strawberry so we are moving in the right direction.. I shall tease her with lots of food...

Maybe she just needed warming up?


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Right, the little monkey has suddenly got up and started walking around, had HUGE drink of water.. sniffed the strawberry so we are moving in the right direction.. I shall tease her with lots of food...
> 
> Maybe she just needed warming up?


YAY!! That sounds promising! I so hope she is ok. Sleepless night ahead for you i think! :-(

They are such a worry aren't they?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Matrix/Logan said:


> YAY!! That sounds promising! I so hope she is ok. Sleepless night ahead for you i think! :-(
> 
> They are such a worry aren't they?


very. The way she looked a few moments ago I was very worried.. She still wont touch anything Ive put down but she is walking around. Just soaking up some pelets to syringe for her now.. She is going to hate me after this


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

When Colin had his op 3 weeks ago, I couldn't get him to eat either until I went outside with scissors and cut him some fresh grass, he ate that all up...worth a try too?

Hope she's ok xxxxxxx
.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Gertrude said:


> When Colin had his op 3 weeks ago, I couldn't get him to eat either until I went outside with scissors and cut him some fresh grass, he ate that all up...worth a try too?
> 
> Hope she's ok xxxxxxx
> .


Just tried everything I have, I can't work out how to pick her up without hurting her to syringe so I shall give this a try now.. thanks


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

The fresh grass worked  ate the lot!!! I shall venture out into the rain to get some more!!


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Awww thats great news xxx 

I nearly didn't log on tonight, now I'm so glad I did :thumbup:
.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> The fresh grass worked  ate the lot!!! I shall venture out into the rain to get some more!!


Glad to hear it 
When Bebe was feeling poorly i left her be for a little while to see if she did poos, but she didnt  She did a wee.... and that was it. Didnt eat anything. So i had to syringe feed her the herbel mix and syringe fed her water to make sure she stayed hydrated. She hid in the corner most of the evening and i was so worried  I fed her every couple of hours til bed and made her her normal tea. Then i let her rest for afew hours. Then i woke up in the morning to syringe feed her again to find the bowl of veg gone and lots of poos in the litter tray! :thumbup:

Dont worry too much if shes started eating, but she needs to do poos before shes given the all clear  She might have just needed some rest like Bebe did so just keep an eye on her  x


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

So glad shes getting back to her normal self, i so understand your worry, when i pebbles had his op and i found him in the morning with blood everywhere i hated myself for putting him through his op. But now hes back to his good old self. 

Im sure little Rosie is fine  By the way - lucky rabbit for fresh grass, veggys, strawberrys, and everything else 

x


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone  you've really helped!

This morning we have poops, loads of them, in the night she has had a nibble on the strawberry, happily moving around today but still not really eating. Just going to get more fresh grass and working out a plan of action to get her metacam dose in her... If I can catch her....


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Thanks everyone  you've really helped!
> 
> This morning we have poops, loads of them, in the night she has had a nibble on the strawberry, happily moving around today but still not really eating. Just going to get more fresh grass and working out a plan of action to get her metacam dose in her... If I can catch her....


Just read this read, soooooo pleased to here she's eating and moving about! As I was reading through I was hoping so much there'd be a happy ending.

She's a lucky bun to have you to spot that she's not being herself and running out to cut grass in the rain! 

She might not love the syringe feeding right now but she'll def love you for it in a few weeks when she's out the other side and feeling better again.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> Just read this read, soooooo pleased to here she's eating and moving about! As I was reading through I was hoping so much there'd be a happy ending.
> 
> She's a lucky bun to have you to spot that she's not being herself and running out to cut grass in the rain!
> 
> She might not love the syringe feeding right now but she'll def love you for it in a few weeks when she's out the other side and feeling better again.


Thank you  Think I was a bit paranoid as we had a nightmare after Pepsi was castrated.. But she was so lifeless last night, was very worried.. I have dotted all sorts of veg and treats round the front room for her lol!!! She bit my arm though when I gave her metacam and now she is not my frined anymore!! :crying: poor sausage


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Rosie decided at about 9pm last night that she was hungry and demolished all the veg and treats and pellets lying around :scared: little madam!!! I nthin it is safe to say she is fine now!!!!

Took her to the vet for her check up ad she was so scared as soon as she was put in the crate that she hid her face in the corner and peed A LOT.. had to wash her down when we got home  had a bad affect on her..


----------

